# here's my painted engine covers



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

let me know what you think


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

gto_rider said:


> let me know what you think


Very nice.:cool

Now I know what my yj 04 would look like with the same covers. I even have the same intake. But my STB is still black.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanted to paint my FRC but I struggled with taping it off. Couldn't get it just right. I gave up. Any tips?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I wanted to paint my FRC but I struggled with taping it off. Couldn't get it just right. I gave up. Any tips?


The way i taped mine off to re-paint mine is to use the green or blue tape with a razor blade. You are going to need alot of patience.


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry can't give you any pointers. i had my done by a body shop. i knew if i did it i'd screw it up.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> The way i taped mine off to re-paint mine is to use the green or blue tape with a razor blade. You are going to need alot of patience.


Maybe I'll give it another try.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats what I plan to do to my YJ 04. Very nice!


----------

